# Car stalls and I have no clue whats wrong



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hello, I have a 94' Altima with about 84,000 miles on it. Lately the car has been stalling after driving for a short amount of time (about 10 minutes or so). I recently replaced the distributor cap because that was causing the car to shut off before. When I replaced it, it stopped turning off. Now what happens is that when I'm driving the car idles just fine but after a while thr RPM's jumps to around 300 and then the car shuts off. Some friends of mine think that it's the fuel pump but I really don't know. Can someone tell what could be the problem with my car?? Thank you


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like, in order of cost... fuel filter, fuel pump or maf and/or distributor itself... you need to check the ecu for codes and see what you come up with.


----------

